# HybriMAT Pro 20 From: American Whitetail, INC.



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

HybriMAT Pro 20
From: American Whitetail, INC.
www.archerytargets.com 



Designed to address problems that were inherent in bag targets, the new HybriMAT Pro is the newest of compression targets for American Whitetail. Using a rotatable compression core that is fitted inside of a foam shell, it is easily removed and rotated to keep from wearing the compression bag out. 
The front or the face of the target is a design called NoWEAR screen mesh and located in the shooting area of the target. The purpose of this is to maintain your arrow’s position for scoring and according to the website will take 10’s of thousands of shots before wearing out and needing replaced. Not many if any companies can say that about their targets.
There is also an inner target disk that is replaceable on a as needed basis. To top off all the great features, there is a built in carrying handle on the top that makes carrying this great target around very easy.
So, whether you are in the archery school program or a dad or mom wanting to shoot with your son or daughter with your compound bow take a look at this target to help both of you to sharpen your skills without draining your wallet.

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

